# My house is a project Part III "The basement"



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats all for the sheetrock portion. Please go easy on my sheetrock skills. It was my first time ever holding a mud knife! I know now that I didnt go wide enough with coats 2-3. :wink: Also, there is no texture on the ceiling. I get comments on how well I did not needing texture. I thought the ceiling was easier than the walls!


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have since added white trim boards on top of the knee walls, recessed light trims, HVAC baffles/dampers, curtains over the sliding door, and all the rooms are painted.

Most, if not all of the material was purchased off of craigslist. The flooring is 5/8" thick engineered hardwood in teak, brazilian walnut, and patagonian rosewood. The main room where the flooring splits from walnut to teak can double as a 4th bedroom. I wired the teak area with its own light switch and smoke detector so that if someone wanted to frame a walll along the transition and put a door it would become a 4th bedroom. The wall adjacent to the sliding door is still waiting for a wet bar (hence, the rough plumb waiting). The bathroom still needs work. At this point its just rocked and mudded with the one piece acrylic shower. Shower works though! 

Ohhh, also, my first ever attempt at tiling. Note to self, marble tile sucks! 

Start to finish (or current state) cost with framing, electrical, hvac, mud/rock, paint, flooring, and lights was around $3500.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic. You might want to clean your camera lens:yes: I wish I was that far along. Dorf Dude


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that is very nice work! How did you lay the flooring? I assume it's over concrete so did you do floating?


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Real nice ! Can't beat the cost per sq.ft. !


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

gone_fishing said:


> Wow, that is very nice work! How did you lay the flooring? I assume it's over concrete so did you do floating?


Yes, its floating. I just cleaned the floor real well, put down floor muffler product and put the floor in.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow man, great work. I love the colors. I wish I had a basement I could do that kind of project in but no such luck right now, sometime soon I hope.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks great. I wish I had the time, money, and basement to do the same. Very jealous. 
I am not trying to take away from your thunder but your next project involving drywall you will want to make sure you don't put seams going up from the corners of doorways, windows, etc. Thats a no no due to the fact they are highly likely to crack. But on a good note I have also seen seams like those last forever. 
Thanks for the pics. Progress is fun to look at!


----------



## NYCtinman (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice --- don't forget to take care of the pool --- after all it did a lot of work for you


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Looks great. I wish I had the time, money, and basement to do the same. Very jealous.
> I am not trying to take away from your thunder but your next project involving drywall you will want to make sure you don't put seams going up from the corners of doorways, windows, etc. Thats a no no due to the fact they are highly likely to crack. But on a good note I have also seen seams like those last forever.
> Thanks for the pics. Progress is fun to look at!


 
I did not know that! Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

very good work.. the two different colors of wood floor is a little odd to me though.


----------

